# 10 Most Popular Questions Asked During Visa Interviews



## lags2020 (Mar 19, 2015)

Whether you know it or not, you’d have to confront the consular and answer some grilling questions before the stamp descends on your visa to allow you travel to the United States or anywhere in the western world; and come to think of it, your ability to answer questions correctly determines if you’re granted that visa or not.

It does not matter if you’ve been rejected once or twice at the embassy; you’ll be rejected again and again until you can fully convince the consular you have what it takes to travel to his/her country. And no point getting mad at the officer, he/she is highly trained to approve your visa or reject it based on how he/she evaluates you and how convincing you answer the questions put to you.



Head or tail, it helps to be thoroughly prepared before meeting with the consular for your interview, and while hundreds of questions might be thrown at you based on the training and whims of the interviewing officer, the following 10 questions and the answers might help put you in the right frame of mind to meet with the consular. Meanwhile, let us use traveling to the US for our example.

*i. Why do you want to travel to the USA?*



Say the truth about why you're travelling because the consular is trained to see through lies. You might say: I’m travelling for tourism purpose and to see our daughter who is based on Texas. We intend to visit Disneyland in Florida, Niagara Falls, Pittsburgh, and possibly Las Vegas if we have the time because these places are within a drivable distance of where our daughter lives.

*ii. Why must you visit at this time?*



This is summer and the best time to visit places in the US. But apart from this, our daughter arranged for her leave to fall to this time so that she can have the time to take us round places within and outside her city. Due to our age, visiting during winter might not be too suitable for us because of the snow and weather storms.

*iii. How long will you be staying in the US? *

We shall be staying X number of months, between X to Y months.

*iv. Why do you want 1 year visa when 3 months is okay for you?*



There is always a lot to see during Christmas in New York and Detroit (mention the state you’re visiting) among others. We’d love to see the fireworks and displays and even do some Christmas shopping. There are always a lot of places to visit and see in your country, and due to our age we may not have another opportunity to visit again.

*v. Where will you be staying in the US? *

We shall be staying at XYZ street, city, state, and zip. Ensure to memorize the address and make sure it tallies with what you have on your visa application.

*vi. Who is sponsoring your trip and expenses over there?*

Our daughter is taking care of all our expenses. She works at XYZ and has been in the US for 11 years. Provide proof.

*vii. Can I have the contact details of your relatives in the US?*



Yes, her phone number is XXX-YYY-ZZZ and her home address is XXX-YYY-ZZZ. Ensure you know this information off-hand without having to peruse through jotted notes.

*viii. Will you take up job offers or engage in business when you get to the US?*

I do not intend to take up job offers or engage in business during this trip. I’m only visiting my daughter and wish to visit exotic and fascinating places with her. So I intend to return to my country as soon as my daughter nudges me to return home.

*ix. Who will take care of your home and business when you are gone?*



My partner will run the business in my absence and I also have overseers to manage things behind me. Meanwhile, I have arranged for my accumulated leave to fall within this period to enable me travel.

*x. Have you bought airline tickets or medical insurance? *

No. But we shall buy it as soon as we get our visa.


----------

